

Is TheSixtyOne a YC Startup? - jmtame

I'm just wondering if TheSixtyOne.com is a product of YCombinator?  I recently discovered it (and work for a media startup myself), and I find it fascinating.
======
hooande
This is one of my favorite sites. As someone who makes websites for a living,
I'm very impressed by what they've put together. One of the better music sites
that I've used (and I've seen a lot of them)

------
PStamatiou
I believe it is Sam Hsiung's project (YC alum - YouOS) with probably with
James Miao? I wanted to donate so they could get a Mac and build an iPhone app
but I'm in the hole a few grand myself. I love the 61, it has one of the best
incentives/reputation systems I know - points with levels and each level gives
you different abilities, like bumping up songs more.

<http://www.thesixtyone.com/stammy/collection/>

------
mattmaroon
Despite going there and poking around briefly, I have absolutely no idea what
this site does. I guess in that respect it is like iilwy, except with iilwy
you can poke around for a day and still have no clue.

------
rms
Wow, it is indeed pretty cool. It's like a combination of YC companies iJigg
and iilwy.

<http://www.thesixtyone.com/#/static/about/>

Founded by at least one YC alum

~~~
jmtame
strangely enough.. i find myself addicted to this site

------
volida
it would be nice if there was a recent playlist so that i can re-play again
the songs i played.

it should be automatically added in the temporary playlist if it was played it
for more than 1/2 of the time of the song.

update: i see they playlist is the results of the current page. So i suppose
the order of the playlist could be re-ordered in the way i play it.

maybe the best solution is to add two buttons more for previous/next within my
playlist and not the results of the current page.

~~~
hsiung
If you have an account, you can access your recently played history by going
to your profile and then hitting the music tab. We're also working on an
easier way to access your play history from the mini-player at the bottom
left.

------
bullseye
What a cool concept, but what a frustrating site!

I think I'm addicted in spite of the navigation/functional issues, but
definitely I'm looking forward to improvements.

~~~
JMiao
what's bothering you? if you would be so kind: james at thesixtyone dot com

~~~
jmtame
for some reason, i'm not able to load the site in firefox anymore. shortly
after i posted this, it throws back "failed to connect" errors.

i tried in a CGI proxy, works fine, so i know it's not my internet connection.
i cleared my cache too. i'm using latest version of ff and ie.

adding the "www" prefix doesn't help either (i know some DNS setups are picky
about that)

